# mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M ab 1.389 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M ab 1.389 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-High-End-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Geforce GTX 260M ab 1.389 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Hardware XL (9. Mai 2010)

Zu teuer.

Das letzte Gaming Notebook von Aldi. X7812 kostete"nur" 899 Euro.
Hatte Core i720, 4Gbyte Ram und eine HD5870. 
Eindeutig besser und schon DX11 

Medion Akoya X7811 - High-End-Schnäppchen von Medion - Notebookjournal.de - Forum


----------



## XXTREME (9. Mai 2010)

999€ Herr Kollege 

 das Teil hier viel, viel zu teuer!!


----------



## Hardware XL (9. Mai 2010)

Nö 
Ich habe bei Aldi für das X7812 899 Euro bezahlt.
Ist das selbe wie x7811 nur keine TV Karte dabei.
Dafür halt "nur" 899 Euronen 
Geht ab 

Finde jetzt leider den Aldi Prospekt nicht mehr online.


----------

